# Stuffed and Smoked Pablano Peppers



## mfreel (May 29, 2015)

My friend Kyle sent me a picture on Facebook of some stuffed and smoked Pablano peppers.  I had to try it out.  Definitely glad I did.  They’re essentially a giant Atomic Buffalo Turd stuffed with leftover pulled pork and red onions. VERY mild.  Practically no heat.

Ingredients:

I’m guessing at this because I only made a few while I was making some Atomic Buffalo Turds.  If you’re making a batch of ABTs, save some of your cream cheese mixture and buy a couple extra Pablano peppers.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Pablano peppers, halved and seeded (about 6)

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]2 – 8 oz. packages of cream cheese

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]1 cup + ¼ cup shredded cheddar cheese

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]1 tsp garlic powder

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]1 tsp onion powder

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]¼ cup diced red onion

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]2 pineapple chunks per pepper half (optional)

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]1 slice of bacon per pepper half

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Leftover pulled pork (cooked hamburger or sausage would work great!)

Sorry I can’t be more specific on the recipe here.  Like I said, I used leftovers from some ABTs.

Cut the Pablano peppers lengthwise and remove the seeds. 

Mix the cream cheese, cheddar cheese, garlic and onion powder.  Stuff the cheese mixture into the Pablano pepper, but don’t fill it up.  Stuff the rest of the pepper with your leftover pulled pork.  You could use browned hamburger or sausage as a substitute.  Add some diced red onion and top with some extra cheddar cheese.  The original recipe had a couple of chunks of pineapple in it but I didn’t have any.  I think it would be tasty!  Wrap the stuffed Pablano pepper with a slice of bacon.

Smoke at 225 degrees for 2 ½ hours with alder or hickory wood.













IMG_5176.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_5177.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_5178.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_5179.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_5180.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_5181.JPG



__ mfreel
__ May 29, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2015)

Those are tasty looking Mega ABT's ! We did some a while back and then we breaded them and deep fried them, super good!


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2015)

I need to try this.

My family doesn't like heat,

Thanks for the post.


----------



## disco (May 30, 2015)

Wow. Those look terrific. Making me hungry!

Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (May 30, 2015)

Those look great!! Poblanos are my go to pepper whenever a dish calls for green bell peppers. So much more flavor!!


----------



## crazymoon (May 31, 2015)

M, Those look excellent.


----------



## worktogthr (May 31, 2015)

Those look incredible.  I love the idea of using leftover BBQ to make more BBQ.  Double smoke!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice job them sure look good

DS


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 16, 2015)

I prep mine like a chile relleno with one cut and stuff. Then wrap with bacon to seal. Contains nicely and depending on size of pepper makes a nice entree.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2015)

They look great and I can see how the low temp would be better favored by my Non-Chilehead family...JJ


----------



## b-one (Jun 16, 2015)

Those look great!:drool


----------

